# Guro Scott VanDerzee Modern Arnis Seminar



## Seigi (Sep 10, 2002)

Hello Everyone,

Mr. Scott VanDerzee & I would like to invite everyone to his seminar this September 28th. Hope to see everyone there. I hope to learn & share with all.
Sincerely,

Enoch T. Carlton


 Taught by Certified Instructor Guro Scott VanDerzee



Developed by Grandmaster Remy A. Presas.

By blending Filipino Dumog (Grappling), Karate and Stick Fighting

into a brilliantly conceived, versatile and effective Martial Art, 

Modern Arnis was born.

Through a relaxed teaching style, you will learn a fascinating variety of

Stick, Empty Hand, and Grappling Techniques.



In this exciting seminar, Guro VanDerzee will cover:

Obstruction removal with stick and empty hand, Sinawali boxing drill with applications,

and

The Professors TAPI - TAPI

(Counter for Counter Stick drills, which include, baits, locks, disarms, throws into grappling)

When:

September 28th From 1:00pm - 4:30pm

Cost: $35.00 Before September 21st / $45.00 After Sept. 21st 

IMAF Members: Only $30.00

Bring Training Clothes, Arnis Sticks & a Positive Attitude.



Where:

Zen Martial Arts / NAAMA Karate

5722 15 mile rd.

Sterling Hts. Mi. 48310

(586) 978-2855 / www.Sterlingzendo.com


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 10, 2002)

Enoch,

Good luck to you and Scott on the seminar. I will try my best to swing by and I will make sure my students know about it.

Talk to you soon!

 
PAUL


----------



## dearnis.com (Sep 10, 2002)

For people in the area Scott is a great guy and hit the road quite a bit to follow Professor around; it should be a good time.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 10, 2002)

Good Luck Scott.


----------



## Seigi (Sep 10, 2002)

Thank-you all for the kind words.

Sincerely,

Enoch T. Carlton


----------

